# Lonestar



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck folks.


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor (Mar 23, 2012)

I am going to go out there. It will be my first field trial to attend


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

It'll be fun. Go watch The Open & The Qual.


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor (Mar 23, 2012)

Will you be there with your dog? I was also wanting to see the young dogs in the derby. Hope to see some of all of it


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Mr. Danny will be running Beans. I don't get done with this shutdown until Sunday.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Mr. Danny will be running Beans. I don't get done with this shutdown until Sunday.


Well Good luck with the shutdown and be safe.... Go get'em Beans!!


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Any word on the set ups for qual this AM? My young wacko is running his first FT today.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Eric Fryer said:


> Well Good luck with the shutdown and be safe.... Go get'em Beans!!


Thanks buddy. Ready for some much needed time off.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

> Mr. Danny will be running Beans.


Hey jacob, Paul Knutson is running my dog, Rio, right after Beans. Let me know how they are doing, if you can.
good luck today


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Will do. I'd imagine mine will be the last to run though. Coming from The Open & all.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Good Luck to Rio and Paul this weekend Dennis. I will be sending many good thoughts to you and Paul.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open is a triple with two retired. Long punch bird up the middle is first bird down. The line to the bird is through a grove of 10 or so trees. Second bird is off to the left thrown R-L into some reeds along the bank. Flyer off to the right. Middle bird is the key bird and it has eaten the dogs lunch. I ran 25th or so and I would say 1 out of 3 dogs was doing the test. Only a handful of dogs have done the test well.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

From what I heard 19 dogs back for tomorrow (1 dropped on the blind). I left after done with the flyers. Middle bird chewed em up.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> Open is a triple with two retired. Long punch bird up the middle is first bird down. The line to the bird is through a grove of 10 or so trees. Second bird is off to the left thrown R-L into some reeds along the bank. Flyer off to the right. Middle bird is the key bird and it has eaten the dogs lunch. I ran 25th or so and I would say 1 out of 3 dogs was doing the test. Only a handful of dogs have done the test well.


Thank you for the feedback..are you called back?


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor (Mar 23, 2012)

Will I be able to see the qualifying tomorrow or is it over


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

19 Open dogs to the water blind Saturday am: 2 4 5 6 9 10 11 13 22 27 33 34 39 45 48
50 52 53 54.

I think the Qual scrapped the 4th series and will start again tomorrow. Don't know callbacks. Sorry


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I am not back. That middle bird was a helluva well placed mark.





Judy Chute said:


> Thank you for the feedback..are you called back?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Interesting.....only 6 of the first 25 dogs did the test, while roughly 13 out of the last 25 or so did the test.

You wanted that later draw.

Oh well, that's Field Trial'n.


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor (Mar 23, 2012)

A positive attitude is great.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

> Will I be able to see the qualifying tomorrow or is it over


I heard the fourth series runs tomorrow - only 6 dogs left and somehow my dog is still in there. Paul Knutson has 3 of the 6 - go Gunclublabradors!!


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor (Mar 23, 2012)

Kevinismybrother said:


> I heard the fourth series runs tomorrow - only 6 dogs left and somehow my dog is still in there. Paul Knutson has 3 of the 6 - go Gunclublabradors!!


Is that typical to start a test with only 20 dogs and not be able to finish test in one day?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Was 19 dogs & they have to wait on pros.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

I think 5 dogs were dropped from the land blind
because I do know that Danny lost Gracie and Dottie
on the land blind. He must have forgot to cycle his 
eyes for those two or give an "Easy" cast!
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Any word on the Qual finishing today?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Am 1st- triple one retired. 1st bird is @ 2 o'clock about 175 yds thrown R-L against a treeline then retires. 2nd bird is R-L in front of a tree w/ undergrowth at about 150yds, he stays out. Flyer @ 10 o'clock at 60 yds, thrown R-L hip pocket to middle gun, bird lands in front of a tree w/ clump of undergrowth.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open to the 4th:

4-5-6-9-10-13-22-27-33-34-45-48-52-53-54


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Any more scoop on the Am?

JS


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Open Results (Partial.)

1st: T T T Tia

2nd: Merle

3rd: Cash

4th: ?? Mr. Knutson

Way to go Tia, Merle, & Cash.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Open Results (Partial.)
> 
> 1st: T T T Tia
> 
> ...


Team Vinwood has done it again. Congrats.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qual

1st-20
2nd-16
3rd-12
4th-19
RJ-18


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Danny Farmer is on one helluva roll. No doubt who has hottest truck in Texas right now. Not even close.

Congrats Danny.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Am callbacks to waterblind: 18 dogs 2 4 6 10 13 16 17 18 22 26 27 33 34 35 36 37 39 46.

Ran 4 or 5 dogs on a water blind late this afternoon then scrapped it. Will resume Sunday morning at the water the Open used today.

Very hard but fair Open tests this weekend. Excellent bird placement and use of terrain and factors. The Water marks were a bloodletting, again very fair with excellent bird placement. The cream rose to the top. Congratulations to those who placed and finished! Congratulations to the Lone Star club for putting on an excellent trial.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Team Farmer and all those who placed!

Good luck to all tomorrow!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Mike, did the trees in the middle of the long bird in the Open cause them to set up a hunt there instead of driving through it?

I judged with Don Erickson in Colorado one year and we had a short retired bird about 40 yards deep of a little set of trees in an Open field and it chewed em up. Dogs would just go to those trees and start hunting instead of pushing through to it. Mark was only 120 yards long.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

Nope, pushed them right, away from the mark uphill towards the house. Most couldn't recover from it. Wind changes were a factor also in my unqualified opinion. More steady and favorable towards the end of the test.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Tim West said:


> Mike, did the trees in the middle of the long bird in the Open cause them to set up a hunt there instead of driving through it?
> 
> I judged with Don Erickson in Colorado one year and we had a short retired bird about 40 yards deep of a little set of trees in an Open field and it chewed em up. Dogs would just go to those trees and start hunting instead of pushing through to it. Mark was only 120 yards long.



Tim, 
The key factor on the middle bird was the terrain. On the way to the bird, before the trees was a bit of a draw and as they came back up towards the trees the entire right side was a hillside that went on and on. Add in the fact there conveniently was a nice two track road going off to the right anngling up the hill away from the trees, and you had dogs going out to la la land. To do the middle bird, the dog had to hold his line across the slope, which fell fromm right to left. The trees deviated the dogs and once they got right very few recovered.


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor (Mar 23, 2012)

Derby
1st mark madore
2nd mary tatum
3rd Dorothy rhuelman
4th Trevor toberny 
Rj mark madore


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

JustinRobertTaylor said:


> Derby
> 1st mark madore
> 2nd mary tatum
> 3rd Dorothy rhuelman
> ...


Good work mark!!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

JustinRobertTaylor said:


> Derby
> 1st mark madore
> 2nd mary tatum
> 3rd Dorothy rhuelman
> ...


Congrats to all Derby placements!!!
Special congrats to Dorothy and her Grady x Kate pup Ruby. Fingers crossed for Ruby's brother Hardy, who is running in the Derby at Cajun Riviera.


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor (Mar 23, 2012)

Everyone was commenting on how hard the derby was. 3rd series was a very cheaty test with 400 yard( lasered) memory bird that only 4 dogs got wet ( top 4 places). The land owner said if they added a blind the 3rd series oukd have been a qual. They scrapped one test bcause no one could get both birds. It was a fun test to watch. Enjoyed meeting Mr Madore who was very nice along with all the other people who placed.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

JustinRobertTaylor said:


> Derby
> 1st mark madore
> 2nd mary tatum
> 3rd Dorothy rhuelman
> ...


Congrats to all!
Anybody know which dog Mark won with and which received the RJ?


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor (Mar 23, 2012)

A dog naMed Wilson won. Cinder got second. Ruby received a 3rd and trap received 4th


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

JustinRobertTaylor said:


> A dog naMed Wilson won. Cinder got second. Ruby received a 3rd and trap received 4th


Thank you!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Amateur Placements:

1. Thompson / Fire
2. Hays / Slider
3. Tatum / Kid
4. Morgan / Woody

RJ - Knoblauch / Marley
Four JAMs also I think. 

Congratulations to Keith and Fire on a great trial and thanks to Tony, Jay, and the Lone Star Club for a fun and well-run event!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Lauren congrats!!! to you, Slider and the Morgans. I Love how the Slider name keeps rolling!!!!nice job.
Dave Hare


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Slider, Jr., says, "Congrats," to his "old" man. Way to go, Lauren, on another wonderful weekend competition!

rita


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Fire/Mr. Keith & Marley/Mr. Hank.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

JustinRobertTaylor said:


> Everyone was commenting on how hard the derby was. 3rd series was a very cheaty test with 400 yard( lasered) memory bird that only 4 dogs got wet ( top 4 places). The land owner said if they added a blind the 3rd series oukd have been a qual. They scrapped one test bcause no one could get both birds. It was a fun test to watch. Enjoyed meeting Mr Madore who was very nice along with all the other people who placed.


Should it matter if they got wet in the derby?


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Wade said:


> Should it matter if they got wet in the derby?


.... LOL to early for popcorn, but let me at least get some breakfast going! LOL


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wade said:


> Should it matter if they got wet in the derby?


For me, "It depends.". If you throw a 2 down the shore & the dogs get the birds without getting wet, it's just a bad test. Even moreso when the dogs are rewarded for staying dry. On the other hand, if it's a pond and the mark isn't a cheaty one on land behind it, I say that's lack of courage to run around the pond. Lack of courage should be penalized IMO.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of the "2 down the shore" test. 

I think intent of most people on this type of test is to test whether the dog will stay in or not, instead of testing marking ability.


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Fire a.k.a. Squeeze and Keith on the Amature Win!


----------

